# Amount of thread required for entering a box?



## bone00 (Apr 15, 2010)

For a service in a garage, I have a 3" long 2"nipple from the back of the meter base into the back of the panel. I am just barely able to get the locknuts on and my question is, is there a required amount of thread coming into each. Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If you are barely able to get locknuts on how do you expect to get bushings on?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> If you are barely able to get locknuts on how do you expect to get bushings on?


Right. I'd say an inch...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We don't need no stinkin bushings!
Oh its the code.....Yea probably an inch.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep... 1" seems about right..... however, I have gotten by with less, maybe 3/4 or so..... as long as you can get enough threads on the bushing for it to properly engage.


----------

